# Cheese spread TNT



## kadesma (Jun 26, 2011)

We make thsi a lot in the summer its great if you are a pineapple and peacan person.. Soften 2 8oz packs of cream cheese mix with1-8-1/2 oz can crushed  and drained pineabble,1 cup chopped pecans, 1/2 cup choped greeen or red pepper4 tab. chopped green onion both white and green and 2 tab of Lawrys seasoned salt. Pack this mix into a crock , refrigerate or roll mixture into a ball roll in either pecans or chopped parsley cover and serve with crackers. 
enjoy
kades


----------

